# K&N Air Intake Kit



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Buy it and swap filters for a injen filter


----------



## BluzeCruze (Aug 8, 2015)

Why do you say get an injen filter?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

The injen filter is a dry filter but is made by amsoil and has pretty much the best filtering you can get from a pod filter. Basically it filters a whole lot better and has no oils to get onto the maf and cause problems.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Read this and make your own decision:

Air Filter Comparison Study - GM Truck Central

IMHO a K&N will never save you what it cost you. That is if MPG is truly your objective. 

BTW you're a perfect candidate for a CTD. Did you consider one?


----------



## BluzeCruze (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't even know what a CTD is.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

BluzeCruze said:


> I don't even know what a CTD is.


Cruze turbo diesel


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## BluzeCruze (Aug 8, 2015)

Ahh. Yes I did consider the diesel. I actually wanted it over the cruze I bought but I couldn't afford it. I'm still in college and living the spending all my money on the car payment kinda life. 700 miles per tank is something I could live with.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yep. My best tank was 752 miles.


----------

